# Snails and tadpoles.



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

My pond area ended up with little tiny snails in it... My frogs have been putting their tadpoles in there. Could the snails harm the tadpoles in any way?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Other than as disease vectors I can't see it. Never even had a land snail eat an egg once there was a tad in it. I usually just smash water snails a few at a time for the tads to eat. They will spoil the water if you smash them all at once.


----------

